# Welcome home Owen!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeannine, you must be ecstatic to finally bring little Owen home today! I hope you will post lots of pics and that Kathy and I will soon have the chance to meet you and your sweet little bundle of Cuban joy. I'm not trying to be selfish here, I just want Owen to be properly socialized eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Any puppy in sight yet?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We're waiting for hoto: .... 
:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have an easy car ride home and things are settling down quickly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Huh? What??? Who??!! I hate being out of the loop. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am excited about Owen too !!! :whoo::whoo:

marjrc: here is the link where Jeannine tells us about Owen and herself.
We have been excited for a few days now!!!!
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7965&highlight=owen


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, boy! Owen! I love the name.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where's the baby? Owen? Where are you?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too, can't wait to meet Owen...what a great name.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I guess this thread got 'lost' and Jeannine never saw it. But guess what? I will hopefully meet him tomorrow in Winston at Kathy's who organized a very spontaneous playdate! I am taking my camera, Kathy has also her's ready to go. We will post pics and hopefully also short video clips.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

GREAT!
Those of us who are Owen stalkers will appreciate it.
Don't forget about us on THIS thread!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

I was informed about a "lost" thread welcoming home Owen at our play date this afternoon! Its easy to miss things when you're consumed with taking care of a new little puppy who demands constant attention! 

Thank you for all of your excitement for Owen and sorry if you've been missing out on on the cuteness going on in the other thread I've been updating!

The car ride home on Monday was kinda sad because the ENTIRE car ride he cried and whimpered and squirmed all around. But as soon as we got him home, his tail was wagging and he played and played and played. He's so sweet...demands someone close by or else he cries, though he is already making progress with that. He's been doing great at night but so far only sleeps 6 hours into the night before I need to take him out. He settles back in and sleeps for another hour or so before he wants breakfast. 

He also has done great with potty training...we keep a pretty close eye on him and have kept it to just a couple small spontaneous accidents so far. He goes to the puppy pad if he's inside typically and he goes in the same spot outside when we tell him to potty. Pretty good!

He had his first playdate today with Kathy's Jackson and Maryam's Pablo...it took a little while for him to warm up to them, but soon enough he was romping through the yard with the big boys! Maryam took tons of pictures, so I'm sure we'll be seeing some posted soon!

He's currently passed out on the couch from an exhausting day. He even slept the whole car ride home from the playdate! He'll probably be out for the next couple of hours considering how hard he played this afternoon!

I'm having problems with the forum attaching pictures (yet again). I'll keep trying!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, good! More pictures! These will be fun to see, with three different friends playing together! 

Post, Maryam! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey guys, we had a total blast today. I am now going through the pics, which can take a few minutes because of their size. I will start posting soon though...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So Kathy hosted a spontaneous playdate today and we had a great time. Kathy, Neal, Jackson, and Barrett are very welcoming hosts *THANK YOU KATHY* Just a quick note: Jackson was absolutely smitten by Owen who was fascinated by Pablo who was interested in the bushes and Jackson. LOL. Enjoy the pics, I'll be posting quite a few.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Next


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a fun day and great experience for Owen!
(not to mention his Mommy who could probably benefit from a tired pup - we've all been there)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

More


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What fun! Love the pictures of the vicious dog fighting going on there, too...isn't that illegal? ound:

Awww...Owen is precious!! Were the big dogs kind to him?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like a great time had by all. The pups sure look like they had fun.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

And more...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And Owen is absolutely adoarble. Those pictures are a hoot. I love the "bear teeth" one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Owen is sooooooooooooooooo cute! Love all the pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What cute puppy breath! It looked like all 3 boys had a blast playing too! Everyone's pups sleeping?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you tired yet?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, thank you for taking so many great pictures! I'm loving them!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Maryam- the pictures look great!! thats a great one of pablo's teeth! I'm so glad you got Owen running...I haven't been able to capture his puppy bounce yet


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dear goodness, resizing 30 pics is no fun! I'm done for now...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, the big guys were great with the pup. Owen acted a little shy, but I quickly had a feeling it would change in the blink of an eye! Jackson was stalking him while Owen was really fascinated by Pablo who for the most part ignored him. I caught Owen walking with his head between Pablo's hind legs, it looked like Pablo was pooping out half a golden pup, hahaha.

Amanda, Pablo is PASSED OUT!!!

Jeannine, check your emails, I started uploading about 50 pics in full size!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, if you read this, I am currently sending Jeannine pics and will probably send you yours tomorrow. My eyes are starting to cross...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! Owen is just adorable and it looks like he had a great time with the bigger dogs.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH my, I am glad I checked this thread. That Owen sure is a cutie. It looks like all the pups had a great time today. I love the picture of all 3 of the butts running


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Great photos, Maryam! Of course a new puppy + two grown Havs make great photo material!! Yes, Jackson zonked out, then got up to eat, then did a post playdate grooming, and now is zonked again.

We had a blast . . . Owen is adorable, VERY GOOD, and loved the big guys . . . no shy violet! I can also tell that Jeannine is a very good mom . . . he is lucky to have her and Jonathan. I will try to post some photos later, too, although my camera is about the size of Maryam's lens LOL

Maryam, I thought you were going to VA - have you already been and come back? I was surprised these were on here so quickly . . . you are FAST. Neal really enjoyed seeing Joey, too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, I was in such terrible pain that I'm glad we made it home without me uke: and passing out on the side of the street. I had to drug myself up even more once we got home. Luckily I feel much better now, just exhausted and still nauseated from the pain 

Joey enjoyed hanging out with Neal from way down South  (PS: I will edit his name that I spelled wrong earlier)


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry you were feeling so badly and glad you are better. It's been a long week for you.

Here are a few of my photos:

First, Joey holding the two wild boys


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Owen surveying his next move followed by the chase (look who's in the lead!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh that chase shot is GREAT!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Owen finally passed out while Pablo was still ready to go! Jackson kept watch over Owen until Jeannine finally scooped up the sleeping pup, and, much to the dogs and our humphhhhhs, little Owen had to go home


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, whatever caused your pain, I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Owen, you are soooooo darling.

I too love the shot of the three bums running away. Very very sweet.

Thanks for posting!

Meeka


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think she had IWAP syndrome . . . :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Owen sleeping in Jeannine arms makes me so happy. Owen certainly used up every bit of energy.
I wonder if he is still tired today. Most likely.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pictures. Owen is an angel!! I love the pictures, but being in New England.....I am very jealous of the sandals and warm weather!!!

I think I need to retire to NC!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures. The three boys sure had a wonderful time. The pictures of Owen sitting on the porch alone are amazing. Suitable for framing certainly. He looks like a stuffed animal. So adorable.

Maryam I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Owen is adorable. He has the face of a little teddy bear. They looked so cute playing together, with their little tongues hanging out. I love the one with the behind shot of them running away together. All the pictures are great. Thanks for sharing them!
Gina


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

Maryam- I got all the pictures in my inbox...they're HUGE! Its so great...I know it took a lot of time uploading all these to the forum AND attaching them in 10 different emails, but I am so thankful.

Owen passed out as soon as we got in the car (the first time he didn't cry the whole ride!) and slept for about 3 hours solid when we got home. Not only that, but he slept *7* hours straight last night!!! It was fabulous!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maryam you did a wonderful job capturing various stages of play. They were all so cute and all so cute together. And glad Owen zonked out and had a good night's sleep. As Linda says, "A tired puppy is a good puppy."


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a great time had by all and Owen is TOO CUTE!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

As a side note to those of you who are still somewhat nearby (Charlotte, Greenville, Raleigh, even SC, etc.) . . . we certainly were not excluding you . . . this was a very impromptu "I want to hold a puppy" mini playdate. We will certainly have another when it's even a bit warmer and can plan a little more in advance or at a more central location like we have talked about earlier


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeannine, make sure you check your emails, I sent you another 15 pics or so 

Sharlene, I am glad you liked the pics. Wouldn't it be SO much nicer, if you could join us next time? I promise to take tons of pictures!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics maryam and kathy. the dogs and humans are beautiful! so fun!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

*Jackson, Pablo and Owen's Playdate Video*

Watch the order they go behind the magnolia and then the order coming back out 

Sorry, the zoom on my digital is not quite in focus . . . I'll bring out the actual movie camera next time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That video made my day! So cute!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG-- the picture of Owen asleep in his momma's arms... made me IWAP big time!!! what an absolute cutie. and the big boys were so good with the puppy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the behind-the-bushes reorginizing! And little Owen watching the moves of the big boys playing... Just SO cute! Thanks for the videos! It's so fun to watch the motion.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm GFETE !!! It looks like all the pups had a great time! What wonderful pictures, so fun to see your little Owen, Jeannine. I love those two pictures of you and Owen. You are both beautiful!  

Pablo is a hoot, with his very long tongue hanging out! LOL I love it! Thanks for the video too, it is so much fun to see Owen hopping about and all 3 Havs enjoying running together. I so wish I could have been there too. Jackson and Pablo D.O.G. are gorgeous! 

Maryam, hope you feel better. ((hugs))


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures and video! I live in NC tooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you, Marj!

Oh, Kathy, the video is great! I hadn't been on to check it out yet...Owen is so funny .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Owen is so FLUFFY!


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

I just wanted to post these pictures because I thought it was hilarious!  Owen doesn't even look like the same dog. And he's *extra* fluffy after his bath!


----------

